# Please delete my account



## canadagoose (Jun 28, 2018)

black ops is way less restrictive than this place even


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 28, 2018)

There is a $50 account deletion fee


----------



## Supe (Jun 28, 2018)

Plus international surcharge.


----------



## Violator (Jun 28, 2018)

canadagoose said:


> black ops is way less restrictive than this place even


Go back to fu*kin Canada!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 28, 2018)

Violator said:


> Go back to fu*kin Canada!


Calm down there buddy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 28, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Calm down there buddy.


This.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 29, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Calm down there buddy.


agreed. but at least clean up the droppings. You guys crap everywhere


----------



## csb (Jun 29, 2018)

canadagoose said:


> black ops is way less restrictive than this place even


Is this because your duplicate thread got shut down?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome back @canadagoose!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## P-E (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Violator (Jul 2, 2018)

So is the Goose cooked?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 2, 2018)

canadagoose said:


> black ops is way less restrictive than this place even


Weakest. Meltdown. Ever. In the history of the world.  Damn, he MUST be Canadian.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 2, 2018)

If he were truly Canadian, he would have apologized for asking to have his account be deleted.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

the trolls are trolling the trolls.. Oh well, probably a slow week..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 3, 2018)

I thought trolling wasn't allowed?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 3, 2018)

That's a different kind of trolling....


----------



## canadagoose (Jul 22, 2018)

oh man did you guys invade bellazon?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 23, 2018)

Is anyone more disappointed than me?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Are we playing the game where we respond to a question with a question?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 23, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> Are we playing the game where we respond to a question with a question?


Would we know if we were?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Would we know if we were?


Who should we ask?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 23, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Who should we ask?


Do you think it would be pointless to ask ourselves?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Do you think it would be pointless to ask ourselves?


Would we even know how to frame the question?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 23, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Would we even know how to frame the question?


If we did, would we even answer?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 23, 2018)

canadagoose said:


> oh man did you guys invade bellazon?


Let's discuss. Are you back here because you got banned from a forum populated by fanboys who spend their time chatting about female celebrities?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> If we did, would we even answer?


Would you answer truthfully?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 23, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Would you answer truthfully?


Truthfully?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Truthfully?


Can you handle the truth?


----------



## P-E (Jul 23, 2018)

What if I were to ask a hypothetical question?


----------



## canadagoose (Jul 24, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> Let's discuss. Are you back here because you got banned from a forum populated by fanboys who spend their time chatting about female celebrities?


I have no idea what the demographics of that site are.  It's slow to respond though.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

P-E said:


> What if I were to ask a hypothetical question?


Do we have the time for that today?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Do we have the th-yme for that today?


Why are we talking about spices?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> Why are we talking about spices?


Do you realize that you're in the wrong thread?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Do you realize that you're in the wrong thread?


What thread should I be in?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> What thread should I be in?


Isn't there a thread for miss-spelled words?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Isn't there a thread for miss-spelled words?


On an engineer-based site, isn't that every thread?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 24, 2018)

How long are you guys going to keep doing this?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> How long are you guys going to keep doing this?


Is there an expected time limit?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> Is there an expected time limit?


How would a time limit work for this BS?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> How would a time limit work for this BS?


Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 24, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> Does anybody really know what time it is?


Does anybody really care?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Does anybody really care?


Are you saying that you don't?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Are you saying that you don't?


Are you saying that you do?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> Are you saying that you do?


Would it really be a bad thing if I did care?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Would it really be a bad thing if I did care?


Since when did you give a shit about anything other than spam?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> Since when did you give a shit about anything other than spam?


Spam?


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2018)

What's going on?

EDIT:  :bananalama: Top, bitches.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Wouldn't it be better to ask @YMZ PE?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Why ask whY?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Jul 24, 2018)

canadagoose said:


> I have no idea what the demographics of that site are.  It's slow to respond though.


I'm going to tell your probation officer that you're online...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> Why ask whY?


Why knot?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Why knot?


Are you tied up?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Are you tied up?


Do you like those kind of games?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Do these games have a time limit?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Can I play too?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Can I play too?


Do you have the proper credentials?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> Do you have the proper credentials?


We need proper credentials to play?


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> Do you have the proper credentials?


I thought we could just jump in?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I thought we could just jump in?


Didn't anyone read the rules?


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Didn't anyone read the rules?


There were rules?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

txjennah said:


> There were rules?


Didn't you read them?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Didn't you read them?


what language were they written in?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> what language were they written in?


Wasn't it the language with clicks and beeps?


----------



## aog (Jul 24, 2018)

Is that the language of dolphin or goose?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Or the Swedish chef?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Who's in charge here?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2018)

There's supposed to be someone in charge?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> There's supposed to be someone in charge?


Can we stay on track hair?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Can we stay on track hair?


What's track hair?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> What's track hair?


Isn't that like a "happy trail?"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Isn't that like a "happy trail?"


How should I know?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> How should I know?


Why aren't you on *top* of this stuff?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Why aren't you on *top* of this stuff?


Why is it up to me?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 24, 2018)

What in the wild, wild world of sports is a goin' on here?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is a goin' on here?


Don't you know by now?


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2018)

Can someone please just lock this thread and smack down the banhammer?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 24, 2018)

Should I?


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2018)

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2018)

Isn't what obvious?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 24, 2018)

What you talkin' about Willis?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2018)

Why would you call me Willis?


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2018)

Isn't it the Sears Tower?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 24, 2018)

Locked and banned.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2018)

Can anyone else still post in here?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 25, 2018)

Does this work?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2018)

Is it not supposed to work?


----------

